# 14 year old Girl gets 7 years in prison.....O.O



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

FREE Shaquanda Cotton!




> And then there is the case that most troubles Cherry and leaders of the Texas NAACP, involving a 14-year-old black freshman, Shaquanda Cotton, who shoved a hall monitor at Paris High School in a dispute over entering the building before the school day had officially begun.
> 
> The youth had no prior arrest record, and the hall monitor--a 58-year-old teacher's aide--was not seriously injured. But Shaquanda was tried in March 2006 in the town's juvenile court, convicted of "assault on a public servant" and sentenced by Lamar County Judge Chuck Superville to prison for up to 7 years, until she turns 21.





okay.......7 years in jail for shoving someone aside and not even hurting them badly....0.o


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 22, 2007)

Woah I think thats a bit to harsh on a kid, She should just get a few days in juvie and some probation. Not 7 years in prison.


----------



## kulgan18 (Mar 22, 2007)

So the other guy fell down or??.

7 years...wow


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 22, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahah pwnt


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm guessing they are basically saying "she got this sentence because she was black"

Yeah  Racism is funnies.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 22, 2007)

> Woah I think thats a bit to harsh on a kid, She should just get a few days in juvie and some probation. Not 7 years in prison.



I agree....


----------



## amaya_black_wings (Mar 22, 2007)

that's just weird. really, I bet the old guy made a total scene out of it. she should just get a few days in the juvie or something


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 22, 2007)

read the damn entire article D: you guys will have more to lol at and say in this crap thread.


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2007)

A.....58 year old hall monitor?


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 22, 2007)

That's what happens when you live in a hicktown.


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

The hall-moniter wasn't even badly injured. How stupid.


----------



## Konata Izumi (Mar 22, 2007)

What kind of punishment is that? It does not fit the crime. For pushing someone you should be required to apologize politely afterwards, perhaps (in extreme or repeated cases) even pay a fine.

Why would they do something like this to a minor? Do they want to ruin her on purpose?

Edit:



> Inside the youth prison in Brownwood where she has been incarcerated for the past 10 months--a prison currently at the center of a state scandal involving a guard who allegedly sexually abused teenage inmates--Shaquanda, who is now 15, says she has not been doing well.
> 
> Three times she has tried to injure herself, first by scratching her face, then by cutting her arm. The last time, she said, she copied a method she saw another young inmate try, knotting a sweater around her neck and yanking it tight so she couldn't breathe. The guards noticed her sprawled inside her cell before it was too late.
> 
> ...



Apparently, they have successfully ruined her.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2007)

They don't take kindly to my kind breathing up all the whitemans air in hicktown.


On The Real Though.that's disgusting. Some girl at my school punched a cop and only got some time in juvie.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, what are they doing this to this girl. I'm surprised this hasn't made the front page news.


----------



## kojak488 (Mar 22, 2007)

She layed a hand on a "public servant."  Equate it to assaulting a police officer.  While I agree it is a little overboard I'm not really surprised.  She'll be out before she is 21 anyway.

Appeals for the win people!


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow. 

Can I get a, "HOLY SHIT, GOD DAMN OWNDIZZLED!!!!!"

But seriously, that is way too overboard and should be appealed. One things for sure, she is gonna be one big BAMF by the time she gets out.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 22, 2007)

That's awful and unfair.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 22, 2007)

7 years?  You can get less for maiming.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 22, 2007)

thats just stupid....
seriously...
if she had killed someone, then ok, but, for that???


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Mar 22, 2007)

and yet a cop who rapes his newborn baby gets five years in prison...our judicial system totally sucks


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 22, 2007)

These people that got her in prison must truelly be sick. Damn, you dont put a 14 year old around those kinds of people. She is now ruined, and only cause she pushed someone aside?

ew,  get her out of there before its too late. =[


----------



## hopes (Mar 22, 2007)

7 years for pushing a person >.> wow...what next?


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 22, 2007)

That's some fucked up shit there and her surname is Cotton :| , she doesn't even deserve to go to juvie for that, she just pushed the dude, so? here in the Netherlands some 16 year old dude shot his teacher and got 5 years or something o_O


----------



## sj2k (Mar 22, 2007)

did you guys read the whole article?

A white girl got less for burning down a house.

The black girls mother was in a protest march.

And this is in paris texas, a town that was recently featured on some channel or another as one of the most racist towns in the US.

Oh yeah, they then say they objected to the title, and it made them look bad.  I think, after reading this article, it made them look good.

This folks, is why I will never visit texas.  Oh wait, I'm white, so I will be fine


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2007)

Dude, that sort of thing happened all the time at my high school, with white and black students alike - they were usually expelled for a year. Never was there an arrest.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2007)

Well that was fucked up.


----------



## John Locke (Mar 22, 2007)

That's insane, first of all you should not imprison a child with all those maniacs, that said, getting 7 years for pushing someone, is way too harsh a punishment.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn thats harsh..... especially for just Pushing him over....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2007)

wtf?! 7 years?! the girls future is totally screwed now..

i dont think this sentence makes any sense at all..


----------



## Fojos (Mar 22, 2007)

Yagura said:


> Woah I think thats a bit to harsh on a kid, She should just get a few days in juvie and some probation. Not 7 years in prison.



Kids aren't as weak as you think. But 7 years is just stupid for both a kid and an adult.


If she had killed someone I wouldn't care if she was 10 or 50, she'd deserve those 7 years, or more. But not that is not the case.


----------



## sharingan7 (Mar 22, 2007)

maybe the person she pushed ,maybe has alot of money and hired some bad motherFs has lawyers


----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG! What an overreaction! The judge has no awareness of what it must be like to be 14 again. I mean I can understand Juvie and/or Community service or even expulsion... but 7 years in PRISON... I mean not even jail!! PRISION.... that is way more serious!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonder how they would treat it if a white girl pushed a black female instead.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 22, 2007)

> Wonder how they would treat it if a white girl pushed a black female instead.



Well, a white girl, in this town, burned down a fucking house, and she got nothing more than a slap on the wrist.  So my guess is, nobody would care.

If I were them, I would appeal it up to the supreme court, and try to get a mistrial declared.  Then get a new trial somewhere NOT in that town.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 22, 2007)

When i read articles like these i wish i had the death note.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> When i read articles like these i wish i had the death note.



That would be Handy


----------



## Birkin (Mar 22, 2007)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with America?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> When i read articles like these i wish i had the death note.



!!! too bad it wont do you any good in this case cuz the judge's name was not included!!

lol!

or was it?


----------



## mislead (Mar 22, 2007)

I wonder if there's a Texas FC somewhere in the General FC's section. *is too lazy to check himself*

If not, we definitely need one. The fun never stops.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 22, 2007)

> Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with America?



lots of stuff, but at least we can say what we want, unlike europe.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 22, 2007)

nope, no texas FC, I will join though!


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 22, 2007)

*gasp*  Not in GW's home state... but somehow, unfortunately, I'm not surprised.

What is just as troubling is the light sentence, from the same judge, for a white teenage arsonist.

The U.S. has a bit of a way to go before we live up to the language of the DoI and equal rights and treatment under the law.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2007)

i think the girl's family should make an appeal.

this sentence is just tooooo ridiculous.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Mar 22, 2007)

uh.... wtf. My cousin is only getting 90 days and he's going for possession of marijuana and illegally carried a gun. He also drove without a license. What's so serious about a girl shoving a 50 something year old teacher to the side? Suspension wasn't good enough so u had to send her to jail? Yeah, it does sound like racism, wtf.


----------



## Constantine (Mar 22, 2007)

Yagura said:


> Woah I think thats a bit to harsh on a kid, She should just get a few days in juvie and some probation. Not 7 years in prison.



yeah I mean, 7 years is way too harsh.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

> lots of stuff, but at least we can say what we want, unlike europe.


That is relatively ignorant. If I remember correctly you have freedom of speach in the UK.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 22, 2007)

I like how they mention it is a black girl to imply descrimination.  Also we don't know all the details as to why a judge would decide on such a harsh punishment.

This could have just been the trigger for such a jail time.  There has to be more to this than they say.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

> I like how they mention it is a black girl to imply descrimination. Also we don't know all the details as to why a judge would decide on such a harsh punishment.
> 
> This could have just been the trigger for such a jail time. There has to be more to this than they say.


No there doesn't have to be more, there could be more. I doubt it though as shit like this happens on a regular basis not this scale though.


----------



## Fojos (Mar 22, 2007)

sj2k said:


> lots of stuff, but at least we can say what we want, unlike europe.




In what country can you sue anyone for almost anything? (Like being burned by hot coffee in McDonalds)

That's right. If you didn't know it, (atleast where I live) there's way more freedom of speech then in most US states.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh sheesh, now people scream racism. It's harsh though. 2 days and 100 hours of Community service would do the job.. I've seen people do way worst then this and get a lighter punishment......OH! This shit happened in TEXAS!?  *Remembers what Sj2k and others said about Texas law* Ghetto name though.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn Black people and their parents for naming their child in the likes of "Shaquanda". No wonder why she's so forceful. *Before the neg reps come in, I'm African-American.* But yea, seriously, that's pretty fucked up. Exactly why so harsh?


----------



## sj2k (Mar 22, 2007)

> In what country can you sue anyone for almost anything? (Like being burned by hot coffee in McDonalds)
> 
> That's right. If you didn't know it, (atleast where I live) there's way more freedom of speech then in most US states.



I was tired of the anti-america comments, so I decided to shoot back for once.  It was a mistake to drop to their level, I appologize.

I don't want to de-rail this thread, but just to adress what you said, being able to sue McDonalds implies MORE freedom, not less.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Mar 22, 2007)

This is so racist...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 22, 2007)

sj2k said:


> lots of stuff, but at least we can say what we want, unlike europe.



Unless you say something which pisses someone off so you get sued into oblivion.


----------



## Rangamaru (Mar 22, 2007)

Shishou said:


> I like how they mention it is a black girl to imply descrimination.  Also we don't know all the details as to why a judge would decide on such a harsh punishment.
> 
> This could have just been the trigger for such a jail time.  There has to be more to this than they say.



People always say there has to be more to it when it involves racism. Out of all the ridiculous things we've seen in this thread, do you really believe there's is some type of conspiracy to make her seem like she's innocent? We've seen rapist get lighter sentences, and you are seemingly defending this because some people believe race was a factor? . I'm sorry, she's more of a victim than the teacher either way you slice it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 22, 2007)

I threatened to kill my teachers back when I was in school, and fought them. And I didn't get anything like this.


----------



## Kevinthewiseone (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah 7 years a bit much, but hey it's texas


----------



## Zodd (Mar 22, 2007)

Either we're not getting the correct info, or this is truly a travesty. The judge ought to resign. No white kid (possessing money and lawyers) would serve this kind of sentence.


----------



## Vom Osten (Mar 22, 2007)

Texas is a great example of how life would be if America became a theocracy.


----------



## Keile (Mar 22, 2007)

Lmao. 

7 years..for..what..?

This has to be manslaughter.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Mar 22, 2007)

o yea and thanks for this article.....i get 10 points xtra credit for it so yea thanx again cuz ill need it after my score on the world cultures test lol


----------



## Tanthalos (Mar 22, 2007)

You know what is really sad, a hall monitor is not a public servant. He is an employee of the school board, a private employee.
 Even with the reductions she'll be in jail for 2 years.

 That's really sad.

 oh sidenote *Blue* can you sen me the art you got your Kenshin art from please, its amazing!


----------



## geG (Mar 22, 2007)

Geez, what the fuck is this shit.

Thankfully the family's going public with this and it seems to be gathering attention, so hopefully she'll be released soon.


----------



## IOWW the Iasc (Mar 22, 2007)

This is screwed up...

It's kind of ironic that I found an article on this...I just finished reading 'To Kill a Mockingbird'.

Somebody said it before, and I agree: They should appeal this to the Supreme court, or to a court somewhere outside of Texas. Not to bad mouth Texas or anything, but God...that's ridiculous.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 22, 2007)

lol racisim


----------



## Casyle (Mar 22, 2007)

Byakuya-kun said:


> Well that was fucked up.



AAIIIEEEE~!  My virgin ears!  

That's sad.  Racism *all types* is alive and well, especially in that city.


----------



## Altron (Mar 22, 2007)

That for her should be construed as cruel and unusual punishment no 14 year old should be sentenced to 7 years in prison.


----------



## Zephos (Mar 22, 2007)

What the fuck?
That should result in a detention at most.
Shoving people in a non-violent fashion. Fuck him if he's a hall monitor, who cares?
Seriously? What the fuck?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 23, 2007)

article said:
			
		

> Just three months earlier, Superville sentenced a 14-year-old white girl, convicted of arson for burning down her family's house, to probation.





			
				article said:
			
		

> Among the write-ups Shaquanda received, according to Reynerson, were citations for wearing a skirt that was an inch too short, pouring too much paint into a cup during an art class and defacing a desk that school officials later conceded bore no signs of damage.



So...a white girl gets probation for burning down her house...and this girl gets seven years for grabbing someone?


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 23, 2007)

7 years for that is like overkill...


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 23, 2007)

that is what ^ (use bro) get for beign ^ (use bro). jpjp i love black people but serisouly, wtf is with this racism. i hate americans tah go im so proud to be american onesecond then they totally disrupt the american motto of being free and beign a melting pot. USA=the biggest cockiest hipocritical overrated country in the world.


----------



## X (Mar 23, 2007)

America is weird = ="


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 23, 2007)

America is so fucked up. Next thing you'd probably see is some mother getting beat to death by cops because she poured coffee on them, and the cops getting bravery medals for it. What can Americans ever be proud of?


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 23, 2007)

That is ridiculous, nobody deserves to go to prison for somthing like that.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Mar 23, 2007)

America sucks its unbelievable how much i want to move out of here. Every time i get a little patriotic pride somehing dumb happens and my patriotism goes down to 0.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 23, 2007)

Texas has some tough laws, but this punishment would be considered criminal as it seems to be rooted in old racist values. Read the whole story as this little snippet isn't providing the greatest scope.


----------



## sel (Mar 23, 2007)

Lol at america 

Sorry i just had to say it

But seriously this is just fucked up...


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 23, 2007)

My      world. Can't believe that.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 23, 2007)

Only in America...


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 23, 2007)

Efraim Longstocking said:


> Only in America...



We got to keep our jails full some how.  

Yea okay to be serious WTF!!! 

Seven years, the person better be dead. Hell if I was the person "pushed" and I heard the girl was being sentenced for 7 years I would drop the charges in a heart beat. 

Again WTF!!!


----------



## BTlover3 (Mar 23, 2007)

Note that it is the judge or or jury who decide most of these sorts of cases. In other words, there will ALWAYS be a bigot or racist in the batch that a person is given during his/her court case. That is no exception at all. After all, for a good example, try looking at the jury for the O.J. trial. There is definite evidence that it caused O.J. to get free. In other words, because people will always be racists, bigots, and misogynists, the judicial system will always be screwed up with such immoral people.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey hey, I am not convinced there was enough evidence to put OJ away.  In order to say someone was guilty of murder, you need more than just a gut feeling.  It is fun to bash OJ and all, but there was a reason he wasn't put away.  There just wasn't enough evidence.


----------



## ladyjuliet23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Efraim Longstocking said:


> Only in America...




I really hate when ignorant people judge Americans based on the actions of a few people, considering America is "about two and one-half times the size of the European Union".Paris Texas has about 26,750 people vs America as a whole has 298,444,215. Every country has their racists towns rather they get media coverage or not. So  everyone thinking that America is so terrible based on the actions of a small hick town, get off your high horse.


----------



## dervast (Mar 23, 2007)

Wait, the 14 year-old boy reported her?











What the fuck?...


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

ladyjuliet23 said:


> I really hate when ignorant people judge Americans based on the actions of a few people, considering America is "about two and one-half times the size of the European Union".Paris Texas has about 26,750 people vs America as a whole has 298,444,215. Every country has their racists towns rather they get media coverage or not. So  everyone thinking that America is so terrible based on the actions of a small hick town, get off your high horse.



That doesn't change the fact that in normal civilised and democratic country no one could go to jail for shoving someone (without hurting him !!!)....seriously even 1 day of jail for that would just be fucked up but we are talking about *seven freakin' years* here, this is insane.

Like it or not Texas is part of the US as much as NY is (sadly for you guys).


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> Like it or not Texas is part of the US as much as NY is (sadly for you guys).



Not if we give Texas back to Mexico.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Not if we give Texas back to Mexico.



Except that I'm pretty sure that Mexico wouldn't want to get the Texas if the Texans  comes with it  

Ok enough Texas bashing for me today


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

*Agreed*



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> When i read articles like these i wish i had the death note.



Holy $hit... No kidding...

I would punch the crap out of that judge. 

Me: "YOU ARE NOT A HUMAN BEING *punches judge in face* YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO BE TREATED LIKE A HUMAN BEING *shoves foot into judge's nose* Now get your ass in that cell, I'm shipping you to f**k me in the a$$ prison" (I don't know if swearing is tolerated in the forums).


----------



## Tatsuki (Mar 23, 2007)

hurray for the stupid and racist town.
amerika scares me sometimes with its weird laws XD


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 23, 2007)

Racism in America.
Truely epic.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

> Hey hey, I am not convinced there was enough evidence to put OJ away. In order to say someone was guilty of murder, you need more than just a gut feeling. It is fun to bash OJ and all, but there was a reason he wasn't put away. There just wasn't enough evidence.



''If I did it, this is how would have killed her'' some shit along those lines. It isn't a gut reaction he murdered the sket.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

ladyjuliet23 said:


> I really hate when ignorant people judge Americans based on the actions of a few people, considering America is "about two and one-half times the size of the European Union".Paris Texas has about 26,750 people vs America as a whole has 298,444,215. Every country has their racists towns rather they get media coverage or not. So  everyone thinking that America is so terrible based on the actions of a small hick town, get off your high horse.



America has a population of about 890 million. What you're referring to is the United States of America.

European Union has a population of almost 500 million, considerably more populous than the US, so I don't know where you got the idea that the US was two and one half times the size of the EU.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know why I always get surprised when I read stories like this...

Considering there are a lot of idiots in the world... heh


----------



## ladyjuliet23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> America has a population of about 890 million. What you're referring to is the United States of America.
> 
> European Union has a population of almost 500 million, considerably more populous than the US, so I don't know where you got the idea that the US was two and one half times the size of the EU.



My sources are here 

now if yours are more accurate than that please do tell....


----------



## escamoh (Mar 23, 2007)

wtf

this is so incredibly retarded


----------



## Yukimura (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure many of you are outraged by this, and I am as well. However, instead of typing "wth" several times, I think we should truly do something about this situation. I'm going to go start a petition for this girl--I have to admit, I don't know how the law works, but at least it will bring publicity.

Meanwhile, the blog about this situation:


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2007)

ladyjuliet23 said:


> My sources are here
> 
> now if yours are more accurate than that please do tell....



Oh so you thought it was a great idea to tell us how large area the US had compared to the EU. What a great idea. That doesn't have anything to do with population though.


----------



## ladyjuliet23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Soseki_ said:


> That doesn't change the fact that in normal civilised and democratic country no one could go to jail for shoving someone (without hurting him !!!)....seriously even 1 day of jail for that would just be fucked up but we are talking about *seven freakin' years* here, this is insane.
> 
> Like it or not Texas is part of the US as much as NY is (sadly for you guys).



I don't think you understand my point. A person shouldn't judge based on one event or one area, thats called stereotyping. If you're going to bash a country or anything then do it after evaluating the community as a whole and not by a court decision that most Americans don't agree with. It is pretty terrible about what happened but injustices happen everywhere. America is always under a microscope so when something bizzare happens then everyone knows about it. Unlike some other "civilized democratic countries" no one receives publicity like America does so just because it doesn't hit the front page of your newspaper don't assume something similar can't happen in your area.


----------



## Casyle (Mar 23, 2007)

*Eh*

Don't let 'em get to ya, LadyJuliet.  'Cause America is the best nation in the world, some people attack every injustice that happens, as if it only happens here.  

I have the utmost confidence that that verdict will be over-ruled.


----------



## Almaseti (Mar 23, 2007)

My god.  That's horrifying.


----------



## Sara (Mar 23, 2007)

*The world sucks.*


----------



## Jazz (Mar 23, 2007)

Those racist fucks...


----------



## Tuga-kun (Mar 23, 2007)

OK so the USA > European Union and we also know that

and unfortunatelly we live in a world where size matters everywhere and the bigger it is the more overrated it is as well, we see that with America, human "attributes", the PlayStation 3... I'm telling you! it's everywhere! humans like big things because in their brains bigger is better but we all know that's not true 

But I agree we can't judge America based on a town/city/whatever, the problem is the number of towns where stupid stuff like this happens ins increasing all the time...

Anyways, here's something for people to have a good laugh with:
Link removed


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

Well in terms of phones and computers you are wrong....


----------



## Tuga-kun (Mar 23, 2007)

with phones I might be wrong but with computers it could go both ways, one big computer could be a super computer as it could be a piece of crap owned by a smaller computer, it all depends on the components


----------



## Yukimura (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, a petition was just created recently...what a coincidence.

EVERYBODY, SIGN HERE IF YOU THINK THIS SITUATION SUCKS!!!!



It'd be cool if this link can be on the first post.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 24, 2007)

ladyjuliet23 said:


> I don't think you understand my point. A person shouldn't judge based on one event or one area, thats called stereotyping. If you're going to bash a country or anything then do it after evaluating the community as a whole and not by a court decision that most Americans don't agree with. It is pretty terrible about what happened but injustices happen everywhere. America is always under a microscope so when something bizzare happens then everyone knows about it. Unlike some other "civilized democratic countries" no one receives publicity like America does so just because it doesn't hit the front page of your newspaper don't assume something similar can't happen in your area.



Welll crap happen all around the world I agree....but that's not the point here.

And seriously if you put Russia and the US on the same level in term of freedom and democracy then you sure have a very low esteem of your country 

7 years of jail for showing someone without hurting him badly in the process is a penalty  of a tyrannic regime....I would not be surprised if it were in some other place of the world but in the US it's not only outrageous in itself but above all it's a shame for the freedom, democracy and justice of this country.


----------



## twilight (Mar 24, 2007)

Texas is so fucked up and deserves to burn completely with all its people 2.

For the Anti-american people just believe it U.S is way better than U.K by alot even in military U.S will slice U.K apart.Anyways why do u think there are immagrants constantly coming to america and not somewhere else cause thats the better place to be duh.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 24, 2007)

Talk about fucked up laws I am glad I don't live there. I love the ones in Sweden.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

I've already signed the petition.


----------



## K' (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh wow. Heh im happy thats not me.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Mar 24, 2007)

>.> I'll probably get neg repped, or banned for this, but hell, fucking southerners....and for all those people who say this is why america sux, well yes this is one reason, I agree, but then if america sux so bad then why does like half the world wish to become American? While I'll agree my country does have its faults at least its not War-torn like most of Africa or the Middle-East. But seriously, people who think Texas is the best state in the U.S need to rethink that.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 24, 2007)

> 7 years of jail for showing someone without hurting him badly in the process is a penalty of a tyrannic regime....



And jail time for denying the existence of the holocaust is also the penalty of a tyranic regime.  So now that both the US and almost every member of the EU are tryanic regimes, where should we all move?

How about aulstralia


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 24, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> but then if america sux so bad then why does like half the world wish to become American?



 typical American delusions of envy. The rest of the world doesn't want to become American.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 24, 2007)

sj2k said:


> And jail time for denying the existence of the holocaust is also the penalty of a tyranic regime.  So now that both the US and almost every member of the EU are tryanic regimes, where should we all move?
> 
> How about aulstralia



They jail people for denying the holocaust happened? 
...but then, it's somewhat understandable, though it's harsh. This girl pushed a monitor and got seven years for it. Try being understandable about that.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 24, 2007)

> ...but then, it's somewhat understandable, though it's harsh. This girl pushed a monitor and got seven years for it. Try being understandable about that.



no that is not understandable at all.  In fact it is worse.  At least here people are complaining about it, and something will happen about it.  Europeon countries are just happily sitting in their supression of freedom, all the while claimng htye support civil rights.

Everyone has problems, the question is, will you try to fix them?


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 24, 2007)

sj2k said:


> And jail time for denying the existence of the holocaust is also the penalty of a tyranic regime.  So now that both the US and almost every member of the EU are tryanic regimes, where should we all move?
> 
> How about aulstralia



You just never quit don't you ? 

Go back re-read my saying about Freedom of speech....and try to understand once and for all that total Freedom of speech does not exist just like a total liberty of action.

Like you don't have the right to kill someone you cannot say whatever you want...like denying the Holocaust or whatever crap of this sort.

Fascist scumbags who call for hate and worse (because if they're in prison it's not only because they have denied it...) are perfectly fine in jail IMO....for a 14 year old girl who only crime was to shove a hall monitor it's insane.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 24, 2007)

As I said, at least america is trying to fixing itself...

Edit:  And no I will never stop the free speech thing.  To ask me to stop that is to ask a christian to stop believing in jesus 

But getting back on topic, as I said this will be appealed, and it will be fixed.


----------



## Soseki_ (Mar 24, 2007)

sj2k said:


> As I said, at least america is trying to fixing itself...
> 
> Edit:  And no I will never stop the free speech thing.  To ask me to stop that is to ask a christian to stop believing in jesus



This is so off-topic but anyways... 

And Europe is not ? Tell me what are the flaws of Europe from your POV ?  

About your comparison with a christian....that's pretty much why I despite religious people of any confession, no matter what any logical, scientific proof/reasoning you could oppose to them their only answer is: that's my belief and you're wrong....even if what they says is totally irrelevant


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Mar 24, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> typical American delusions of envy. The rest of the world doesn't want to become American.



  delusions? WTF ever. Remember what happened when they tried to kick out illegal immigrants about a year ago? Now if America is completely horrible then they would've thrown a parade and there would've been a massive exodus of illegal immigrants and mexico would've been happy to recieve its people back. But that didn't happen did it. While I'll admit that not every person in the world wishes to be american (jihadists and the like) there are enough people out there trying their damndest to become citizens, and thats proof enough


----------



## Hear06 (Mar 24, 2007)

The man was probably wealthy, but in Paris,TX?  That's like 10 miles from where I live. <----That's scary!! 

Anyways people will probably just sign a petition for the young girl to be released.  I say the most she should have gotten was probation, if anything.


----------



## Heldensheld (Mar 24, 2007)

I say she deserves a smack in the head more than anything.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 24, 2007)

Ninja, no, not everyone wants to be american.  I am american, and proud of it.  but alot of the world hates us, as well as the west.  Adn the rest of the west for the most part judges us completely on teh actions of bush in the last few years, and so hates us as well.  Of course, for the most part that is just idiots just following around, but some people actually have real reasons.


----------



## Hear06 (Mar 24, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ninja, no, not everyone wants to be american.  I am american, and proud of it.  but alot of the world hates us, as well as the west.  Adn the rest of the west for the most part judges us completely on teh actions of bush in the last few years, and so hates us as well.  Of course, for the most part that is just idiots just following around, but some people actually have real reasons.




Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2007)

America. Is. A. Crazy. Place.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes yes I would have to agree -_-;


----------



## ladyjuliet23 (Mar 25, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ninja, no, not everyone wants to be american.  I am american, and proud of it.  but alot of the world hates us, as well as the west.  Adn the rest of the west for the most part judges us completely on teh actions of bush in the last few years, and so hates us as well.  Of course, for the most part that is just idiots just following around, but some people actually have real reasons.



I agree as well but this forum gives me the expression Europeans think they're better based on the negativity portrayed in the media and well you know what moms usually say about people who are always belittling others, they're just jealous  

Anyways, we shouldn't have to defend our country against international ignorance. Let's all just sign the petition and celebrate once the verdict is over-ruled. I'm sending it to local news and radio stations and I suggest you do the same!


----------



## Miyata Prime (Mar 25, 2007)

/signed



.


----------



## Chi (Mar 25, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ninja, no, not everyone wants to be american. I am american, and proud of it. but alot of the world hates us, as well as the west. Adn the rest of the west for the most part judges us completely on teh actions of bush in the last few years, and so hates us as well. Of course, for the most part that is just idiots just following around, but some people actually have real reasons.


 
I don't really get what you are trying to say, but what's wrong with basing your opinion on someone's else actions?
It's not "actions of Bush". It's actions of an American president.
Actions of your leader, who was chosen by you.
You (American's) chose this man as your representative in the world.

And believe me, if you would read news (like the one we are discussing in this thread) about Europe, you would think, that Europe is pretty fcked up.

And it's media. They always bring some bad and fucked up news. It's in human's nature. People don't want to read about "What good happened today in America", they want to read something sensational and bad, so they could think "Thank God that it didn't happen to me", or "Thank God I don't live in America". Same with America's newspapers about other nations, and it's probably the same in every country.
Sorry, but people base their opinions on information they have.

I might have sounded harsh, but I'm not really an anti American, or anything.
And I think there are some really great things about America, that I wish we could have in Europe.
I just think, that with all that "freedom" thing people have too small influence on the general processes in the country. And population opinion doesn't really get to the government, when things like this (thread) happen..


----------



## tklown (Mar 25, 2007)

The keyword is "*up to*", most laws have mandatory maximum (and sometimes minimum) sentences. That doesn't mean she will be in for 7 years. Most likely only a few months, if at all. I would imagine it will end up as community service


----------



## sj2k (Mar 26, 2007)

> I don't really get what you are trying to say, but what's wrong with basing your opinion on someone's else actions?
> It's not "actions of Bush". It's actions of an American president.
> Actions of your leader, who was chosen by you.
> You (American's) chose this man as your representative in the world.
> ...



Have you read anything I have said in the cafe besides this?

I started an entire thread devoted to this topic, and most europeons who bothered to answer to it, instead of writing something like america sucks, agreed with me.

In fracne, I hate sarkozy.  He will do horrible things if elected.  But will I hate fracne all of a sudden if he wins?  No.

A president is not a permanent thing.  The american people have already spoken against what bush did with the dems winning in '06.  You can't judge an entire country, and put aside everythign else someone has done, for what one presdient did.

And yes, I agree, europs is pretty fucked up as well.  I follow the news all the time.  I mean, I Am talking about sarkozy here.

And as I have said numerouse times, the people hwo annoy the most are those who say america sucks, and do it just becuase it is the popular thigns to do.

If you actually think out a reason, we may disagree, but I can still respect you.

But alot of people don't know anythign about america, and just follow the crowd.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Mar 26, 2007)

Chi said:


> I don't really get what you are trying to say, but what's wrong with basing your opinion on someone's else actions?
> It's not "actions of Bush". It's actions of an American president.
> Actions of your leader, who was chosen by you.
> You (American's) chose this man as your representative in the world.



PROTIP:  We sure as FUCK didn't "choose" Bush.  He weaseled his way into office off some shady dealings in Florida.  Al Gore actually had more votes after they counted them all, if I recall correctly.

And yeah, this sucks.  Throw the judge in prison, I say.

BTW, could we all curb the generalizations on countries and the "lol your country sux and mine is better" business?  It's almost the same as being racist, which is ridiculous.  US has cool people in it.  So does Europe.  And Asia.  And everywhere else in the gigantic freaking world we live in.  Chill.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know alpha.

What about vatican city?  Its techically a country.  Can't we make fun of them?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought we were talking about that the girl that got seven years.


----------



## Lain (Mar 26, 2007)

Taleran said:


> okay.......7 years in jail for shoving someone aside and not even hurting them badly....0.o



The bitch deserved it.


----------



## Yuriha (Mar 27, 2007)

tklown said:


> The keyword is "*up to*", most laws have mandatory maximum (and sometimes minimum) sentences. That doesn't mean she will be in for 7 years. Most likely only a few months, if at all. I would imagine it will end up as community service



I've been following along with the story. She's served 10 months as of March 12th. Like most stories of this nature, it was some time before it came to light.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 27, 2007)

That's just wrong and unfair. Quite frankly, I feel that the juvenile's court's decision is just too much. The judges in that particular case should have given due consideration.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 27, 2007)

Yuriha said:


> I've been following along with the story. She's served 10 months as of March 12th. Like most stories of this nature, it was some time before it came to light.


Thank you for the update. I was ready to get all terrorist on someone's ass. The concept that a 17 year old girl would even be considered for a 7 year sentence for the given crime make my blood boil.
Hell, 10 months is excessive. I smell corruption.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 27, 2007)

7yrs is too much just for a shove...i'd say a week in juvy would have been the max. punishment


----------



## sj2k (Mar 27, 2007)

> I've been following along with the story. She's served 10 months as of March 12th. Like most stories of this nature, it was some time before it came to light.



And I still say it should be appealed up to the supreme court, and then tried in a place where say, there isn't a racist conspiracy out to get her.


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 27, 2007)

They'll convict almost anything, nowadays.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 27, 2007)

Sunrider said:


> Thank you for the update. I was ready to get all terrorist on someone's ass. The concept that a 17 year old girl would even be considered for a 7 year sentence for the given crime make my blood boil.
> Hell, 10 months is excessive. I smell corruption.



14 year old, Sunrider. Makes your (hell, MY) blood boil even more.



Lain said:


> The bitch deserved it.



o.O
*resists urge to flame*


----------



## s0id3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Tayuya said:


> i'm guessing they are basically saying "she got this sentence because she was black"
> 
> Yeah  Racism is funnies.


why bring up the race card? that has nothing to do with the sentence but African Americans seem to repeatedly use it as an excuse, reason or alibi. 
back on topic
if i remember correctly does Texas have the toughest Justice system....
thats y the say: 
"don't mess with Texas"


----------



## Yuriha (Mar 27, 2007)

s0id3 said:


> why bring up the race card? that has nothing to do with the sentence but African Americans seem to repeatedly use it as an excuse, reason or alibi.
> back on topic
> if i remember correctly does Texas have the toughest Justice system....
> thats y the say:
> "don't mess with Texas"



This is being treated as a possible racial incident because of the history of allegation of racial disparities with regard to punishments in the school district. But then, I refrain from broaching this debate online since it only raises my blood pressure and I rather like my life.

Please feel free to read to Chicago Tribune article. (might have to register)


----------



## Saosin (Mar 27, 2007)

That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats so F***ed if I wasnt cheap I would try and bust her out.


----------



## Casyle (Mar 27, 2007)

*I generally agree, but...*

I agree with you sOid3 in general.  However, this case definitely reeks, in my opinion.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 27, 2007)

The familiar scent of racism reeks in this issue.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 28, 2007)

> why bring up the race card? that has nothing to do with the sentence but African Americans seem to repeatedly use it as an excuse, reason or alibi.
> back on topic
> if i remember correctly does Texas have the toughest Justice system....
> thats y the say:
> "don't mess with Texas"



did you read the article?

How about the white girl who burned down a house

How about the BS things the girl was written up for

How about the fact that this is PARIS TEXAS, one of the most documented racist towns in the USA

If you still think the race card isn't appropriate here, then you must be blind deaf and dumb


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

mak eme wish i lives in the chicagotribbune


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

LoL I laughed so hard at this thread !
Its almost the same bs as an american did while driving his big old bus/caravan.........
"He was driving on the highway and switched it on auto-pilot, then he went to the back of his caravan to enjoy a nice cup of tea!
As unpredictable as it sounds his bus crashed to a few cars. And he was willing to sue the manufacturer of the auto-pilot device........ "
What I'm trying to say is that the law-culture in the USA is like really weird !
This is again proven by this topic


----------



## sj2k (Mar 28, 2007)

> What I'm trying to say is that the law-culture in the USA is like really weird !



This isn't typical, and it will be appealed.

As for being able to sue, what is wrong with that?  That case was probably thrown out, but you should have the option at least.  Otherwise it is just an unnececary restriction of civil liberties.  And I like the culture alot better than europe, the middle east (eh, israel is ok), and asia.  I don't know abotu aulstralia's laws, they might be ok.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Mar 28, 2007)

Shame on the bitch hahahaha. Chuck Superville strikes again !


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> This isn't typical, and it will be appealed.
> 
> As for being able to sue, what is wrong with that?  That case was probably thrown out, but you should have the option at least.  Otherwise it is just an unnececary restriction of civil liberties.  And I like the culture alot better than europe, the middle east (eh, israel is ok), and asia.  I don't know abotu aulstralia's laws, they might be ok.



I'm only referring to the typically weird cases you can find in the USA because of sue culture. Did I say anything about the law structure ?
No so therefore you fail


----------



## sj2k (Mar 28, 2007)

> I'm only referring to the typically weird cases you can find in the USA because of sue culture. Did I say anything about the law structure ?
> No so therefore you fail



well, I am glad I fail then, lol.

But yeah, you get odd cases, but thats ok with me!


----------



## Devilish Angel (Apr 3, 2007)

> There was the 19-year-old white man, convicted last July of criminally negligent homicide for killing a 54-year-old black woman and her 3-year-old grandson with his truck, who was sentenced in Paris to probation and required to send an annual Christmas card to the victims' family.





> Just three months earlier, Superville sentenced a 14-year-old white girl, convicted of arson for burning down her family's house, to probation.



No. No, no, no, no, no. I live in Texas and stuff like this wouldn't come close to happening in the city where I live. Sending a Christmas card? What the hell were they thinking? Why would they want that card? And burning a house down, probation? If I was that girl I'd go on a killing spree. Make that life sentence worth it. :/


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 3, 2007)

7years seems a bit harsh..dont it...


----------



## Lannik (Apr 3, 2007)

It's sad that so many people in America are just trying to get rich quick, by taking advantage of other people, by using the stupid cases to sue them. Let's see a couple stupid examples I can think of:
- Man tries robbing vending machine, which proceeds to fall on him, sues the company, and is paid
- Two, McDonald ones- Woman tries suing because McDonald's made her fat, Woman sued because coffee burned her (she said she didn't know it was hot) now they have warning labels on them
-An 80-year-old woman was run down and killed by a truck in Missouri. The trucking company went on to sue the family of the woman for her "negligence" for an amount that would cover the cost of the damage done to the truck.(

Here's the site of stupid lawsuits:

*[DATS] Digimon Savers - 48 [XviD][44E2CCC2][FINAL].avi* 


As for this case, it's a mix of racism, Texas trying to act tough, and how much people overreact about things now. This girl doesn't even deserve anytime in jail or juvie she should have been maybe at the most suspended for a couple days. I just think it's sad that we live in a country where in someone gets a splinter from a piece of wood, that 500 people can lose their jobs because they sue a wood company.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 3, 2007)

That's like half of her life there


----------



## Beo (Apr 3, 2007)

That's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah!
Beo is right about that too
It's stupid to send a girl to jail even at her age of 14 it's wrong


----------



## Beo (Apr 3, 2007)

There are too many stupid sentences coming out of the U.S. lately....


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 3, 2007)

I think there should be a check and balance about this


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it cause i is black?


----------



## Beo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lord Recluse said:


> Is it cause i is black?



  Yes, yes it is.  ​


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 4, 2007)

The justice system does have its loopholes after all. This case is but a sad example.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 4, 2007)

> "It's like they are sending a signal to black folks in Paris that you stay in your place in this community, in the shadows, intimidated."



Hurm, this does not surprise me. Its like history repeating itself.


----------



## Homura (Apr 4, 2007)

That's too harsh. I mean what the hell. She pushes a 58 year old guy and that's good she got punished for it, but the outcome is just too crazy. He wasn't even seriously injured and that earned her a 7 years in Prison? That seriouslu would've been taken care of if the dumbasses over therejust given her a suspension or even a detention. Our Judicial system needs some serious rethinking if this continues to happen.


----------



## naruto_sky (Apr 4, 2007)

7 years thats over the top


----------



## chubby (Apr 4, 2007)

> There was the 19-year-old white man, convicted last July of criminally negligent homicide for killing a 54-year-old black woman and her 3-year-old grandson with his truck, who was sentenced in Paris to probation and required to send an annual Christmas card to the victims' family.


Whoa....you've got to be fucking joking...

How much you wanna bet that the high school in this town sucks at sports because they won't start the black kids (I'm white btw).

This town is ridiculous, they should just mow it down and move everyone to different cities/towns, maybe even move the white judge up here to New England. Boy would we have a ball with him.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 4, 2007)

WTF?!?!?!?! wht the hell were they smoking when they said that? THAT IS SO UNFAIR! some guy who just shoves a guy and dsn get badly injured and then goes to jail! wow...then with that i should go to jail for 300 years


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

O_____O

Well... thats extreme


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2007)

If someone dares to tell me that racism in America is over, I'll just link them to this article....


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 4, 2007)

This is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Konvict (Apr 4, 2007)

She was released 5 days ago.


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 4, 2007)

Konvict said:


> She was released 5 days ago.



Great news


----------



## ez (Apr 4, 2007)

rofl gotta love texas. All they have to do is appeal the ridiculous sentencing and take it to the FEDERAL supreme court(hopefully it gets that far I presume texas's supreme court would behave in the same way) This is some ridiculous shit. She gets sentenced for shoving someone!?

I've seen kids who've done worse things such as drinking and driving(manslaughter charges cause friends died) end up in juvie yet she gets 7 years for something that didn't even inflict much physical trauma. What kind of a shithead judge is he and what kind of shithead lawyer did she have? I can't even believe that douche bag of a public servent filed charges...he probably deserved that shove for saying something to her


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2007)

Konvict said:


> She was released 5 days ago.


YAY!!!!

:byakuya :byakuya 

But seriously, this goes to show just how much farther we still have to go before this country reaches full equality.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2007)

I've lost all faith in the world I live in.

EDIT: *Looks at Konvict's post* 

Okay maybe not *all* faith.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2007)

So let me get this straight.  A person can molest someone and get about 3-5 years in prison, but if you knock down a a 58 year old hall monitor you get 7 years?  Man our justice system sucks.


----------



## CT_Fan (Apr 6, 2007)

They should revoke that judges seat or do something to those guys I mean come on this was the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## perroloco (Apr 7, 2007)

This is kinda--- too much, I mean just because she?s black... The juridical system of the U.S is plain weird...


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 7, 2007)

Racism make hulk angry


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

i dont agree with having her in there for seven years

but it also dosnt sound like this is the girls first offense either

I just wish child molesters could get this strict of a sentence

hell lets be this harsh on robbers


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Apr 7, 2007)

sj2k said:


> lots of stuff, but at least we can say what we want, unlike europe.



Say what you want? shit in America is more biased than over here in Europe, in Europe, atleast in The Netherlands there is no censorship, hardly any, your education system fails utterly, crime rate is higher than anywhere in the world, no wonder why these fucked up things occur in the US. Your judges are racist redneck assholes, oh did I mention the poor eduction? explains the retarded judges and laws? not to mention your inept president.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

It's sad to see that our society is filled with idiots by sending a young girl to prison for a long time


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 7, 2007)

A lot of these sentences are going over the line nowadays. That girl doesn't deserve 7 years in prison.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

that's true but they don't see the outcome of this they over did it i think they are going for if you do this it could happen to you too


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 7, 2007)

Next time I see a black person scratch their head I'm gonna call 911 and they'll get 40 years in prison for destroying public property with their dandruff.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

I fail to see our society and the justice system
maybe they are on crack or something and it's a sad thing


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 7, 2007)

What a load of racist bull crap!! How unfair....... this is really unconstitutional.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

Next time I'm in paris Texas I best not sneeze or I'll be sentence to life for Biological warfare. :/


----------



## Razza (Apr 7, 2007)

What do you wanna bet it was the hall monitor who pressed the charges like the bitch that he/she is. Seriously. The girl shouldn't have shoved her in the first place, granted, but really... 7 years?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 8, 2007)

That really is much too extreme a sentence for the simple act of pushing someone without seriously injuring them. I suppose the law will never make sense to me.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Sep 5, 2007)

This also reminds me of that Southpark episode

IM DA DAWG... DA AWESOME DAWWWGGG...

Magical Pojan! opening


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 5, 2007)

Needless revival is needless.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2007)

That sucks. She doesn't deserve that and those who even put forth a punishment as such knows that as well. It's sad to see.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust the Texans. Not that all Texans are bad. LastOneStanding is Texan. But that's the Confederate attitude right there.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, this is no news... the thread is a few months old. Some smartass bumped it...


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2007)

It was a bumped thread?....bleh


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

damn... soon 8 year old's will be given life.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 5, 2007)

What the fuck? That's fucking bullshit.


----------



## libreg (Sep 5, 2007)

wtf? That just isn't possible. I bet the school aid dived >___>
Either the jury was racist or people are just retarded.


----------



## Saria19 (Sep 5, 2007)

All who think that this was taken overboard and proves over and over that America is a fascist state?

(Raises hand)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> damn... soon 8 year old's will be given life.



Young lady, you're having a Time Out...FOR LIFE! No dessert...


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Sep 5, 2007)

That makes no sense at all. I'm a bit speechless. People younger get in that type of trouble all the time and you don't see this shit happening to them. And she's a 14 black girl? Now I think that's just being racist and ignorant. But she brought that on herself.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 5, 2007)

The government is corrupt...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 5, 2007)

Hilarious.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

And Paris gets out in 1 day. Go figure.


----------



## txsfld (Sep 5, 2007)

7 is way too much there is racism again


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 5, 2007)

sharingan7 said:


> maybe the person she pushed ,maybe has alot of money and hired some bad motherFs has lawyers



58 year old hall montor, I doubt they had much money.


This is some of that bullshit >_>


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 5, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> damn... soon 8 year old's will be given life.


That's it, go to bed!...FOR-EH-VUR!


----------



## MedicNin (Sep 5, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> The government is corrupt...


youve got that right............


----------



## Maiokhan (Sep 5, 2007)

Jio said:


> Wonder how they would treat it if a white girl pushed a black female instead.



Probably make her mayor for the day and give her a thousand dollars.

On topic: Racists are suck ass scum. I don't usually say that kind of thing about people, but those guys are just nasty. They better not try that shit with me, or they may well not be able to walk after I'm done with 'em 




Rangnarok said:


> Texas is a great example of how life would be if America became a theocracy.



This has nothing to do with religion. Don't be retarded.


----------



## Lady Azura (Sep 5, 2007)

That's just stupid.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 5, 2007)

What the hell! For shoving a guy, she gets 7 years in prison! Man, what else will they think up next, trip somebody and 8 years of prison.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 5, 2007)

7 years holy .......


----------



## Draffut (Sep 5, 2007)

Why do people keep bumping these old ass news articles.  We already have enough cruel articles around, dont need to dredge up old ones.

Jesus


----------



## Red (Sep 5, 2007)

Ninja Red said:


> And Paris gets out in 1 day. Go figure.



and thats what makes this so fucked up.


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Sep 6, 2007)

No wonder everyone laughs at America...this story plus Disneyland.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't some mod lock this shit up? :/


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2007)

racism                .


----------



## Trov (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> No wonder everyone laughs at America...this story plus Disneyland.



The US ain't alone in stupid shit done in court. 
Japan had let a guy serve only 7 years after kidnapping a girl, bringing her to his house. Beating her, raping her, having his friends do the same. And his parents knew about it and didn't say a word. Then after that he killed her and put her body in a barrel and poured concrete in it(To tell you the truth, she might have still been alive when they did that actually.)


In the UK, Two boys kidnapped a much younger boy. Kicked him punched him. Mutilated him, and and tied him to train tracks AND watched him get run over.
They not only didn't get sentenced, they had their Names changed and identities hidden.


the U.S. gets the heat because we are the country that is popular to hate. When other countries get just as fucked up sentences for crimes. Whether they were too high or too low.


----------



## Maiokhan (Sep 6, 2007)

Trov said:


> In the UK, Two boys kidnapped a much younger boy. Kicked him punched him. Mutilated him, and and tied him to train tracks AND watched him get run over.
> They not only didn't get sentenced, they had their Names changed and identities hidden.



Slight correction. Those boys were sentenced, served thier time and were rehabilitated. But you are right in that their names were changed and thier identities were hidden because people would have butchered them if they knew who those two were.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2007)

This is beyond stupid. She isn't even hurt but you get 7 years?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds liek a good ol' case of being black in a no black zone.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow...That was stupid!  7 years just because she happened to be African descent and pushed another person in a closet without hurting him?  France made an embarassing court decision...


----------



## Frozen (Sep 6, 2007)

7 years for wanting to learn, we now know why are educational system is failing haha.

But seriously 1-2 week suspension. Its not as if they were fighting.

Edit: I read through the post carefully this time and I now know why she was sentenced to 7 years. It was because... she's BLACK *slaps forehead*. You guys really should look at the original post more carefully.


----------

